# Advise on 10 amp EHU what can applances can run off this ?



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello we need some help on working out power for my appliances 

We are staying on a campsite with a 10amp EHU we have got a extension cable that just plugs into the mains on the campsite and it has 4 normal plug sockets on the other end! so its not going to be touching the leisure battery but what we need to know is what can be run off the 10amp EHU what is this in watts ? so I can work out the max I can run at one go . have listed some things we have to plug in 

Laptop 100 watts 
Oil radiator 500 watts 
Halogen heater 400watts – 800watts optional 
Cooking steamer 40watts 


cheers 

jay & mel


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just as a rule of thumb equasion...
5 amp = 1,000 watts..... so 10amp = 2,000 watts..

To be exact you have to use ohms law I = V/R !!!!
But without all the technical bits the above will do...

Someone may be along later with something a bit more technical..
Most mains powrred items have the watts labeled on them, anything involving heat will draw a lot of amps...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU 10 amps*

Hi

10 amps, based on standard 230v would be about 2300 watts.

There is certainly no harm in working on 10 amps is approximately 2000 watts as suggested above - you will then have some in "reserve"!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: EHU 10 amps*



Rapide561 said:


> - you will then have some in "reserve"!
> 
> Russell


Remembering that you'll have things like fridge, battery charger, heater fan, lights etc going anyway so will need to make allowances for that, as Russell says.

G


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

THANKS GUYS 

So if 2000 watts is my approx allowance is it as simple as adding up all my appliances in watts volume i what running at the same time and taking it of the 2000 watts ?


cheers

jay


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

snuff said:


> THANKS GUYS
> So if 2000 watts is my approx allowance is it as simple as adding up all my appliances in watts volume i what running at the same time and taking it of the 2000 watts ?


Not quite unfortunately.

Some appliances - eg microwaves, have a surge of current when they are switched on. This means that briefly they take more than the rated amount of electricity and this can be enough to trip your circuit breaker. Most circuit breakers are set to cope with this so you will usually- but not always -get away with it.

Best to err on the side of caution if you want to avoid going out into the night to reset a circuit breaker.

G


----------

